# do you guys tie directly to line or use swivels when bass fishing with lures?



## fishing in kent

I am going out today, and I'd like to change between YUM craw bugs and a rapala. Is it OK to use a size 14 barrel swivel so as to avoid re-tying my knots every time I switch lures?

Thanks fellas. I had heard conflicting information on this practice in the past.


----------



## bones

i like to tie on not with a swivel.if i switch alot i bring two poles.that way i can switch fast and set up for different types of fishing.


----------



## back lash

I have always tied directly to the lure.


----------



## ohbassman

I've also heard the two sides of the story. Some say a snap or swivel gives you more action on crankbaits or jerkbaits but I've been fishing with guys who had a snap on and they didn't catch any more than I did. I don't mind taking the time to change baits or colors, so I tie directly to the lure. Makes me feel alot better


----------



## skippyflyboy

Tie a knot a brother...


----------



## Tokugawa

I personally use a snap on everything I fish with. It is just faster to change lures. Also, it is a lot safer to remove the lure and put the snap over the hook keeper than having a couple trebles floating around. 

I do not use a swivel for much of anything.


----------



## Bassapprentice

For most rapalas, i favor the rapala not in order to increase the wiggle. Most anything else gets a palomar or improved clinch knot.


----------



## norseangler

I sometimes use a snap on crankbaits, but never on worms, jigs or spinnerbaits. You should really retie periodically anyway (at least with mono), so it doesn't make that much difference.


----------



## Bass_Hawg

Tie directly to eveything except Cranks. I use Norman Speed clips. Does not hinder action and makes it super easy to switch cranks fast.


----------



## Whiskers

The only time I use the swivel option is when fishing spinners or specifically rootertails with a small spoon. The action of the spoon causes my line to twist. 

Once the line is realed in, the lure spins in the opposite direction letting out the recoil of the line (when tied without swivel). The recoil is not released on the line already in my spool, so that's why I add the swivel with any lure that coils up the line. Seems to lessen breaks and knot ups.


----------



## Mykidsr1

I tie directly to everything except in-lines. Well I should say 99% of the time I use a swivel for in-lines. Unfortunately I chose not to use one on the creek on Sunday which turned out very bad....lol


----------



## Guest

i throw a lot of rapalas and always used a snap. i change lures alot and snaps make it easier. never tried just with a knot and i am too old to start. whatever catches fish.


----------



## Rybo

Personally I've only been heavily focused on fishing for a year and a half, and use a snap 99% of the time. This may negatively impact my action etc, but I feel starting out that it is more important for me to adapt quickly and try MANY different lures to learn what works when/where. I could see changing to only knots in the future, only once I have a better working knowledge of what lure I should be using. I'm out to fish, not knit all day...


----------



## Smead

Mustad Snaps!!

http://www.riverbum.com/Mustad-Snap-Hooks/?avad=15301_a9db985


----------



## jredheadc

Eagle claw makes "hyper snaps w/ and w/out swivels.. I like them when Im cranking and trying to find that right bait.. And I'll use them if I'm throwing a rooster tail other than that I always tie straight to the lure...


----------



## Gambit

I only use snaps or swivels when I'm using mono or flurocarbon. 
Otherwise with braid I just tie straight on.


----------



## Erterbass

As stated by others, the only time I'll use a swivel is when using a roostertail or other inline spinner.

Other than that I tied directly to the lure - including cranks. I use flourocarbon on my crank setups and have learned to tie a Palomar knot very quickly without getting tangled into the trebles.

But that's just me - I used to use snaps on all my crankbaits so that I could learn what works in each situation and I think it's good to learn as much as you can. Plus, bassers are frequently bitten by the "bait monkey" and we have a setup for every possible scenario (even if we only use two or three techniques in an entire day!  ) So we have a different type of lure tied on to all these setups 'just in case...' 

For contact baits like worms, jigs, etc. you want to have a direct tie so you can feel the 'tick' when the bass takes the lure. Lots of times that's all you'll feel - and if there is a swivel between you and the lure you'll miss it.

Experiment and come to your own conclusions after trying different things. There's no right or wrong - it's mostly fishing with the occasional catching thrown in while enjoying the outdoors.

Bob


----------



## Crazyheaven

I use swivels. Maybe I shouldn't use them. I'm a little new to lures so it really helps me keep my poles in the water and allows me to change my bait fast. And at the end of the day I can throw off my lure and swivel my line directly to my pole.

Friday we caught 2 large mouth bass. 20in and a 25in. On Monday I missed more than I caught when fishing for crappie. But I was fishing with minnows. I'd feel a lite bite but would always miss them. I think that's me screwing up and not the fault of the swivel.


----------



## FishFinger

I have tried both, I like the feel of the direct tie, but lately I have had to use a swivel in an attempt to get rid of the dreaded "air twists" off of my favorite open bail medium rod. I can go longer without having to stop and straighten out things, or maybe it's my imagination. I do think I get a better feel without the swivel though (again it my be all in my head).


----------



## sbreech

Tie every time. It only takes a minute or two...


----------



## Lynxis

25 inch largemouth?

wow.....


anyways, i am shocked by the amount of people here who use snap swivels for ANYTHING, let alone tied to a rapala. hell when its in the water floating, the weight pushes the nose of the bait down making it sit incorrectly.

i cannot see why you would want to do this.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I agree,I only use swivels when employing rooster tails or small spoons.Other than that I tie directly to every lure I use.It really doesn't take that long to tie a palomar knot correctly.You never want to use a snap/swivel on worms or jigs.As others already stated you'll miss alot of bites by using them on those lures.I fall in the category of carrying multiple rods with different lures tied on.I know some folks don't like to do that or are not able to but that method of "madness" works for me.


----------



## bkr43050

As others have stated, I also use snaps for cranks and tie direct for the rest, swivel snaps for inline spinners. I tie direct to topwater lures as well because I think you can control the lure better, particularly on walking the dog. Small snaps do not affect the lure negatively at all and if they have a fixed eye the snap enhances the action. The speed of lure change is a great plus to using them as well.


----------

